# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Katsaus IVY-maiden uusiin raitiovaunuihin

## SlaverioT

Olenkin näitä vaunuja jo jossain muussa ketjussa esitellyt, mutta...

Suomessa kiinnostusta Venäjän raideliikenteeseen rajoittaa mahdollisesti kielimuuri ja ehkä kulttuurimuurikin. Asioista on saatavissa tietoa varsin rajallisesti esimerkiksi englanniksi. Päätinkin siksi  tehdä pienen katsauksen IVY-maiden raitiovaunuvalmistajiin ja tuotteisiin suomeksi.

Eräs näkökulma: Suomen kaupungeissa liikkuu puolalaisia Volvoja ja unkarilaisia Ikaruksia ja pian myös kiinalaisia linja-autoja, joten miksei siis myös entisen Neuvostoliiton alueelta tulevia ratikoita? Kaluston investointikustannukset ovat merkittävä osa raitioliikenteen kustannuksista. Jos on mahdollisuus lähes puolittaa nämä kustannukset hankkimalla edullisempaa kalustoa miksi se jätettäisiin raitioliikenteen osalta käyttämättä?

IVY-maiden raitiovaunuvalmistajat:

UKVZ Ust-Katavin  vaunutehdas - http://www.ukvz.ru/ (venäjäksi)
Venäjän suurin raitiovaunuvalmistaja, joka valmistaa yli 200 vaunua vuodessa. Noin 70 prosentin markkinaosuus IVY-maissa.

PTMF Vagonmash - http://www.vagonmash.ru/en_products-10.htm (englanniksi)
Pietarilainen valmistaja, joka on ensimmäisenä Venäjällä tuotteistanut esteettömyyden. Pystynyt myymään useita vaunuja myös perinteisten kotimarkkinoidensa ulkopuolelle.

Belkokommunmash - http://bkm.by/?id_page=8&id_category=2&path=8_2(venäjäksi)
Valkovenäläinen valmistaja, maailmaan johtava johdinautojen valmistaja joka nykyisen valmistaa myös raitiovaunuja. Toimittanut vaunuja lähinnä Minskiin.

Tatra-Yug - http://www.tatra-yug.com.ua/prod_k1m8.html(venäjäksi)
Ukrainalainen valmistaja, jonka tuotteet alkeellisia: matalaosa vain noin 10 prosenttia. Vaunulle tuskin markkinoita missään jos hinta eroaa merkittävästi romuraudasta.

Uraltransmash - http://www.uraltransmash.ru/tram.html(venäjäksi)
Venäläisen Jekaterinburgin raitiovaunuvalmistaja. Vanhanaikaisia vaunuja joille ei nykyisellään kysyntään oman kaupungin alkupuolella. 

Varteenotettavat vaunut, niiden ominaisuudet ja mahdollisesti hinnat:

KTM-30 / 71-630
Ust-Katavin vaunutehtaan 70% matalalattiainen vaunu, joka 26,5 metriä pitkä ja 2,5 metriä leveä. Hinta valmistajan mukaan alle miljoonan euroa. Vaunussa joko neljä vetävää akselia ja juoksuteli tai kaikki 6 akselia vetävinä. Vaunu on  pohjaratkaisultaan lähellä Skoda nykyisiä vaunumalleja 13T, 14T ja 16T, joita on käytössä Wroclawissa, Prahassa ja Brnossa. Matalalattiaosuus samaa kokoluokkaa, mutta KTM-30 ajettavissa molempiin suuntiin. Puolan Wroclauhun alkuvuodesta 2009 tilattujen 30 metristen Skodan 16T vaunujen kappalehinta oli esimerkiksi 2,3 miljoona euroa. Vaunu siis yli puolet verrokkiaan halvempi.

LVS-2009 / 71-154 
Pietarissa tehty 31,5 metrinen raitiovaunu, jota toimitetaan Volgogradin metroraitiotielle ja todennäköisesti myös  Kiovaan rakennettavalle pikaraitiolinjalle. Hinta Kiovan kaupan perusteella 1,2-1,3 miljoona euroa. Matalalattiaosuus on kuitenkin vain 43% ja lisäksi vaunun vanhahtava ulkomuotoilu vähentää huokuttelevuutta. Toisaalta vaunusta on olemassa malli, jossa päätyvaunujen väliset kaksi teliä ovat juoksutelejä, jolloin matalalattiaosuus 31,5 metrisessä vaunussa nousee 75 prosenttiin.

AKSM-84300
Valkovenäläisen Belkokommunmashin valmistama vaunu on 25,4 metrinen ja 80% matalalattiainen. Vaunussa on runsaasti länsieurooppalaista tekniikkaa joka todennäköisesti nostaa sen hintaa. Vaunu on ollut koeajettavana vain Minskissä eikä toteutuneita kauppoja ole. Vaunua pyritään kuitenkin markkinoimaan esimerkiksi EU-alueelle kuten voi olettaa tästä sivustosta: 
http://www.ons-industry.com/popup/newtram.php
Vientiponnistelut esimerkiksi Moskovaan eivät ole kuitenkaan tuottaneet tulosta. 
Yksityiskohtana: Vaunusta olevat kuvat lähes ainoastaan virallisten kuvaajienottamia mikä on hieman salamyhkäistä. Lisäksi tarkkojen kattavien  tietojen saaminen on hankalaa.


IVY-maiden uusien vaunujen hinnat ovat siis toteutuneiden kauppojen perusteella noin puolet tai alle sen esimerkiksi Skodan malleista. Vaunuja on saatavissa noin 70% matalalattiaosuudella jos ei ole tarpeen saada jokaista akselia vetäväksi. Perusratkaisuiltaan esimerkiksi KTM-30 kaltainen raitiovaunu on nykyiset tarpeet täyttävä kuten Skodan vastaavien mallien 2005 jälkeen tehdyt yli 100 toimitusta tai Bombardierin Flexity Classic mallien viimeaikaiset kaupat osoittavat.

Samaa tietoa olen koonnut tänne:  http://sataraideblogi.blogspot.com/2...een-uudet.html

----------


## ultrix

> IVY-maiden raitiovaunuvalmistajat:
> 
> UKVZ Ust-Katavin  vaunutehdas - http://www.ukvz.ru/ (venäjäksi)
> Venäjän suurin raitiovaunuvalmistaja, joka valmistaa yli 200 vaunua vuodessa. Noin 70 prosentin markkinaosuus IVY-maissa.


Selailtuani noita sivuja en löytänyt kuin lyhyitä telivaunuja, jollaisia ei edes Helsinkiin ole tilattu kuin viimeksi 50-luvulla.




> PTMF Vagonmash - http://www.vagonmash.ru/en_products-10.htm (englanniksi)
> Pietarilainen valmistaja, joka on ensimmäisenä Venäjällä tuotteistanut esteettömyyden. Pystynyt myymään useita vaunuja myös perinteisten kotimarkkinoidensa ulkopuolelle.


Vagonmashin 71-154 vaikuttaa spekseiltään ihan sopivalta uusille järjestelmille, jos valitaan 1524 mm raideleveys. Istumapaikkamäärä on vain Suomen olosuhteisiin liian alhainen.





> Belkokommunmash - http://bkm.by/?id_page=8&id_category=2&path=8_2(venäjäksi)
> Valkovenäläinen valmistaja, maailmaan johtava johdinautojen valmistaja joka nykyisen valmistaa myös raitiovaunuja. Toimittanut vaunuja lähinnä Minskiin.


BelKommunMashin valikoima vaikuttaa vähän onnettomalta. Lähinnä tuo 843-malli voisi tulla kysymykseen, mutta sekin on liian lyhyt (kaksinivelbussin mittainen!).




> Tatra-Yug - http://www.tatra-yug.com.ua/prod_k1m8.html(venäjäksi)
> Ukrainalainen valmistaja, jonka tuotteet alkeellisia: matalaosa vain noin 10 prosenttia. Vaunulle tuskin markkinoita missään jos hinta eroaa merkittävästi romuraudasta.


Matalalattian osuus on kyllä aivan liian lyhyt, eikä tuollaisella tee EU-alueella mitään, varsinkaan uusissa järjestelmissä.




> Uraltransmash - http://www.uraltransmash.ru/tram.html(venäjäksi)
> Venäläisen Jekaterinburgin raitiovaunuvalmistaja. Vanhanaikaisia vaunuja joille ei nykyisellään kysyntään oman kaupungin alkupuolella.


No tuota ei kyllä varmasti kukaan muu ostakaan! Telibussin kokoluokan raitiovaunu, johon mahtuu istumaan 34 matkustajaa, eli vähemmän kuin kaksiakseliseen linja-autoon! Täysin hukkaan heitetty keksintö muualla paitsi halvan työvoiman maissa, joissa ei haluta repiä kiskoja maasta ja maksaa naftasta.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Selailtuani noita sivuja en löytänyt kuin lyhyitä telivaunuja, jollaisia ei edes Helsinkiin ole tilattu kuin viimeksi 50-luvulla.


UKVZ:in matalalattiainen nivel KTM-30 on tällainen:
Kuvina:  http://transphoto.ru/vehicle/567/
Videona: http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...rch_type=&aq=f

Vaunu on prototyyppi, mutta ollut jo yli kaksi vuotta linjaliikenteessä Moskovassa, joten kyse ei ole mistään näyttelykappaleesta. 



> Vagonmashin 71-154 vaikuttaa spekseiltään ihan sopivalta uusille järjestelmille, jos valitaan 1524 mm raideleveys. Istumapaikkamäärä on vain Suomen olosuhteisiin liian alhainen.


Penkitys on se mihin tilaaja voi helposti vaikuttaa. Vaunun leveys kuitenkin 2,55m, joten 2+2 istuinjärjestys mahdollinen niin halutessa. Itäeuroopassa on tavoitteena mahdollisimman suuri kapasiteetti joten istuimia perinteisesti vähän, kuten oli Suomessakin vielä muutama vuosikymmen sitten (kts. Turun raitiovaunut).

Kaikkiin vaunuihin pituutta saatavissa ostajan halujen mukaisesti lisää, kuten raitiovaunujen kohdalla normaalistikin. Lisätään vain nivelten määrää. Joten jos siinä on nivel, voi sitä pidentää.

----------


## Compact

Hyviä ja toimivan edullisia ratkaisuja suunnitelluille leveäraiteisille futuuriraitioteille Turkuun, Tampereelle, Vaasaan, Ouluun, Kouvolaan, Lappeenrantaan ja mitä niitä nyt olikaan!

Mitäs vaihtoehtoja tarjoaa Riian VaunuTehdas RVR?

----------


## Jykke

Mites olisi tämä Transtechin kotimainen ratikka? Raideleveydenkin saisi takuulla 1524 millimetrille. Tiedä onko hinta edullinen, mutta menisi ainakin rahat kotimaiselle teollisuudelle.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Sinällään hyvä huomioida myös muut kuin ns. läntiset valmistajat, mutta ei noista malleista sittenkään taida olla varteenotettaviksi kilpailijoiksi. Olen perin epäileväinen viimeistelytyön suhteen, sanomattakaan esim. ikkunain yksilasisuudesta ja ylipäänsä mallien ja materiaalien vanhanaikaisuudesta. Ja tällä kohtaa täytyy käyttää tuota sanaa nimenomaan kielteisesti, onhan monasti vanha konsti parempi kuin pussillinen uusia, mutta esim.istuimissa on keinonahasta ja muista muoveista kyllä meillä ainakin luovuttu jo 20 vuotta sitten.

Sinällään tietysti voisi olla mahdollista teettää työtä edullisemmin meikäläisten mallien ja mieltymysten pohjalta, kenties riistotaloutta, mutta jos kotimainen työ ja vaihtoehto ei kelpaa, niin sitten voisi ne rahat mieluummin antaa kehittyvälle taloudelle kuin valmiiksi hyvätuloiselle ja vakaalle lännelle.

Mielenkiintoisin tapaus on tämä Jug-Tatra, tehdas tekee (ilmeisesti) lisenssin pohjalta yhä noita aidon prahalaisen Tatran T6 malliin pohjautuvia ratikoitaan, ne ovat sisustukseltaan varsinkin aivan auttamattoman epämuodikkaita, vielä ei ole kulunut tarpeeksi kauan niitten olevan himoittu retro  :Smile:  

Toisaalta omakin urputukseni on ristiriitaista, sillä matkustan itäisessa Keski-Euroopassa ihan mielelläni sikäläisissä joukkoliikuttimissa, eikä vanhanaikaisuus ja muu pistä silmään kuin puolisen päivää -  sitten siihen jo taas tottuu ja osaa olla paikallisten tapaan tyytyväinen että kuhan kulkee.

----------


## j-lu

> ...onhan monasti vanha konsti parempi kuin pussillinen uusia, mutta esim.istuimissa on keinonahasta ja muista muoveista kyllä meillä ainakin luovuttu jo 20 vuotta sitten.


Itse en panisi pahakseni, vaikka penkit olisivat yhä keinonahkaa. Siitä huomaa ns. kusiyllärin paremmin kuin kankaisista päällysteistä, joita on aina tunnusteltava, ennen kuin uskaltaa istua. 

Itse asiassa en ymmärrä ollenkaan kankaisia päällysteitä: niissä madot, punkit ja muut epäpuhtaudet pesivät huomattavasti keinonahkaa tms. vinyyliä helpommin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen perin epäileväinen viimeistelytyön suhteen, sanomattakaan esim. ikkunain yksilasisuudesta ja ylipäänsä mallien ja materiaalien vanhanaikaisuudesta.


Tässä kohdin täytyy kuitenkin muistaa, että valmistaja tekee sitä mitä tilaaja tilaa. IVY-maiden vaunujen alkeellisuus (meidän näkökulmasta) johtuu pitkälti siitä, että sillä tavoin syntyy vaunuja mahdollisimman halvalla ja minimoimalla länsituonnin tarve.

Vaikka yksityiset ostelevat lännestä kalliita autoja, julkisen puolen rahoitus on meidän mittarilla lähinnä kuralla. Lisäksi vaivaa ajattelu siitä, että joukkoliikennekin voisi olla tai sen pitäisi olla tuottavaa liiketoimintaa, jonka yksityiset tahot hoitavat ilman julkisen rahoituksen tarvetta. Tässä mielessä IVY-kaupungeissa houkuttelevat villit taksibussiyrittäjät, joiden etu on, ettei julkinen valta panostakaan joukkoliikenteeseen.




> Selailtuani noita sivuja en löytänyt kuin lyhyitä telivaunuja, jollaisia ei edes Helsinkiin ole tilattu kuin viimeksi 50-luvulla.


Tämä on aivan ymmärrettävää. IVY-kaupunkien rataverkot ovat sellaisessa kunnossa, ettei niillä voi ajaa kuin 4-akselisilla telivaunuilla, koska se on perusrakenne, joka sietää eniten radan geometriavirheitä. 4-akselinen lyhytnivelvaunu tarjoaisi hieman suurempaa kapasiteettia, mutta myös suuremman akselipainon ja on olennaisesti kalliimpi rakenne kuin kiinteä 4-akselinen telivaunu.

Eli kokonaisuutena IVY-maiden tämänhetkinen vaunutuotanto ei kuvaa teollisuuden mahdollista potentiaalia. Ehkä paremmin sitä kuvaa vaikkapa Helsingissä koeajossa ollut Crotram, jossa oli länsimaisiin moninivelvaunuihin verrattuna selkeätä teknistä parannusta, ja teknisesti vaunu oli muutenkin varsin vaativa. Toisaalta Zagrebiin tehty Crotram oli joiltain osin vanhanaikainen tai yksinkertainen siksi, ettei ostaja ollut jotain muuta vaatinut.

Maallikot taitavat ajatella, että raitiovaunut tai bussit ovat kuin henkilöautoja, joita saa ostaa vain sellaisina kuin valmistaja niitä kauppaan toimittaa. Siksihän Crotramiakin moitittiin Helsinkiin liian pitkäksi kun ei ymmärretä, että Helsinkiin valmistetaan sen pituisia vaunuja kuin tilataan eikä sellaisia, joita jokin toinen kaupunki on sattunut tilaamaan.

IVY-maiden nykyisen vaunutuotannon yksi periaate on halpa hankintahinta mutta vastaavasti kalliimmat käyttökulut. Tämä on hyvä periaate, kun työvoima on halpaa. Länteen tällainen ajattelu ei sovi, mutta vaikuttaa keskeisesti vaunun tekniikkaan ja rakenneratkaisuihin kuin myös valmistuksen laatuun. Eli ratikkatuotannossa on IVY:ssä sama periaate kuin lännessä tietokoneohjelmilla: tehdään sen verran, että saadaan kalusto liikenteeseen, ja paikataan sitten jälkikäteen mitä vastaan tulee. Ohjelmistoteollisuuden syy toiminnalleen on kuitenkin toinen kuin IVY:n ratikkateollisuudella, mutta jätän nyt sen keskustelun tältä foorumilta.

Antero

----------


## SlaverioT

> Sinällään hyvä huomioida myös muut kuin ns. läntiset valmistajat, mutta ei noista malleista sittenkään taida olla varteenotettaviksi kilpailijoiksi. Olen perin epäileväinen viimeistelytyön suhteen, sanomattakaan esim. ikkunain yksilasisuudesta ja ylipäänsä mallien ja materiaalien vanhanaikaisuudesta. Ja tällä kohtaa täytyy käyttää tuota sanaa nimenomaan kielteisesti, onhan monasti vanha konsti parempi kuin pussillinen uusia, mutta esim.istuimissa on keinonahasta ja muista muoveista kyllä meillä ainakin luovuttu jo 20 vuotta sitten.


No keinonahasta ehkä, mutta eipä sitä Ust-Katavin tai Pietarin edellä mainituista vaunuista löydykään. Muovia sen sijaan löytyy useimpien länsieurooppalaistenkin ratikoiden istuimista...
Mutta minkä takia venäläinen tehdas laittaisi tuplalasit jos ostaja ei ole niistä valmis lisää maksamaan? Teknisesti tuskin suurta ero siinä mitkä lasit vaunuun asennetaan. Pienten yksityiskohtien viimeistelystä voin kyllä olla jokseenkin samaa mieltä.

Toisaalta esimerkiksi Kiovassa oletetaan edellä mainittujen pietarilaisten vaunujen olevan luotettavia, koska niitä todennäköisesti tilataan uudelleen rakennettavalle pikaraitiolinjalle:

Kuvia työmaasta: http://transphoto.ru/articles/359/?st=30

Rata on hyvinkin metromainen ja tasokkaan näköinen.  Toki sijoitettu keskelle moottoritietä ja käynti asemille alikulkujen kautta, mutta silti.. Oikeastaan osoittaa hyvin sen että raitiovaunusta on moneksi. Alunperin tämä 1970-luvulla rakennettu pikaraitiotie oli tarkoitus korvata Cut & cover-tyyppisellä metrolla, mutta toisin kuitenkin kävi. Ilmeisesti työmaa liittyy osaltaan Ukrainan ja Puolan jakamiin jalkapallon EM-kisoihin ja yleiseen kaupunkikuvan kohentamiseen. 

Kuvia raitiovaunusta 71-154M: http://transphoto.ru/vehicle/97237/

Kiovaan  toimitetaan 20 kpl 71-154M mallisia raitiovaunuja jos ensimmäisen vaunun testit onnistuvat. Ja mikseivät onnistuisi kun samaa tyyppiä on käytetty jo kaksi vuotta Volgogradissa. Nykyisin ympäri Itä-Eurooppaa käytössä olevat Tatrat ovat itseasiassa eräitä maailmaan kestävimmistä raitiovaunuista. Jos ne korvataan teknisesti vastaavilla, mutta pääosin esteettömillä ja sähköteknisesti moderneilla vaunuilla luulisi kyseessä olevan eräs maailman luotettavimmista vaunuista.
Sinällään ihmetyttää että Kiovaan tilatussa mallissa kaikki akseli ovat vetäviä. Radalla ei kuitenkaan ole mitään merkittäviä nousuja. Jos nuo kaksi keskimmäistä teliä olisivat moottorittomia, niin vaunu olisi 70% prosenttisesti matalalattiainen. Kaipa kyseinen käytäntö on peräisin tasavirtamoottoreiden ajasta jotka ovat paljon epäluotettavimpia kuin AC-moottorit. 

Sinällään on hyvä välillä vilkaista, mitä esimerkiksi itänaapurissa tapahtuu, sillä kyllähän tällä foorumilla riittää kiinnostusta Norjan, Ruotsi ja Vironkin joukkoliikenneasioihinkin. Lukemani perusteella raitiotien mahdollisuuksia aletaan havaita myös Venäjällä. Perinteisesti metro on suuressa suosiossa, mutta ottaen huomioon metron kustannukset ja rajalliset rahalliset resurssit, ei sitä voida joka paikkaan rakentaa. Tässä ajatelussa ollaan ehkä läntistä Eurooppaa noin 20 vuotta jäljessä, mutta kuitenkin ehkä Suomea edellä? Jos ajatellaan vaikkapa edellä esiteltyä KTM-30 vaunua: Jos Moskovan raitiovaunut korvattaisiin kyseisellä vaunulla ja samalla parannettaisiin liikennöintioloja olisi liikenne lähellä länsimaisella tasoa. 



> Sinällään tietysti voisi olla mahdollista teettää työtä edullisemmin meikäläisten mallien ja mieltymysten pohjalta, kenties riistotaloutta, mutta jos kotimainen työ ja vaihtoehto ei kelpaa, niin sitten voisi ne rahat mieluummin antaa kehittyvälle taloudelle kuin valmiiksi hyvätuloiselle ja vakaalle lännelle.


Voidaan tietenkin kysyä mikä olisi kotimaisen työn osuus Transtechin tekemässä raitiovaunussa? Telit, osa sähkötekniikkaa, virroittimet yms. ainakin tilattaisiin ulkomailta. Joten saavutettaisiinko edes 50 prosentin kotimaisuutta? Lisäksi jos haluttaisiin 2,5m tai leveämpi vaunu eli istuinjärjestys 2+2 ei Helsinkiin tarjottu malli ole sopiva ilman merkittävää lisäsuunnittelua. Jos vielä tilataan suhteellisen pieni määrä (alle 20) voi kappalehinta nousta erittäin korkeaksi.

Myös ulkomaisen valmistajan raitiovaunun kotimaisuusaste voi olla korkeahko: Esimerkiksi lasien, penkityksen,ilmastoinnin ja ovien suunnittelu ja asennus voidaan tehdään Suomessa. Lisäksi jos personoidaan perä- ja keulaosat voi sekin lisätä suomalaisen työn osuutta. Meillä on kuitenkin vahva teollisen muotoilun perinne ja osaaminen.

Toisaalta kalustoinvestoinnin kustannusten puolittaminen voi vähentää liikenteen kokonaiskuluja 10-15 prosenttia jos ajatellaan liikenteen muodostuvan kolmesta suurinpiirtein yhtä suuresta osasta: Henkilöstö, liikennöinti(huolto, energia, lippujärjestelmä yms.) ja kalustoinvestointi. Säästön suuruus riippuu toki täysin kustannusten jakautumisesta.

----------


## late-

> Maallikot taitavat ajatella, että raitiovaunut tai bussit ovat kuin henkilöautoja, joita saa ostaa vain sellaisina kuin valmistaja niitä kauppaan toimittaa.


IVY-ratikoiden edullisuus perustuu osaltaan tähänkin. Ainakin neliakselisia malleja todella tilataan vakiomalleina tehtaalta mittoja ja penkkien määriä myöten. Näin saadaan mahdollisimman edullinen vakiovaunu. Neliakselisen vaunun hinta onkin ilmeisesti 300 000 - 400 000 eli varsin vähän.

Edistyneempiä malleja tekevät valmistajat ovat luultavasti jo havainneet, että monille markkinoille vaunut pitää muokata asiakaskohtaisesti. Sen sijaan tekniset painotukset luultavasti ovat edelleen edullisessa valmistuksessa huoltotarpeen tai huollon helppouden kustannuksella. Perusrakenteet näissä vaunuissa tosin ovat yleensä mekaanisesti luotettavia ja järeitä, mutta tämä voi osaltaan olla radan kustannuksella. Käytössä ei myöskään ymmärtääkseni voi olla muokkaamaton Tatran (eli oikeastaan PCC:n) teli, koska kuvittelisin korkealattiaisen osan olevan silloin varsin korkealla.

Belkommunmashin uusi ratikka ja uusi johdinauto ovat osin jo pyrkimystä kohti länsimaista käsitystä laadusta ja luotettavuudesta. Ainakin johdinautossa onkin paljon länsimaisia komponentteja. Yhdistelmä alkaa siinä mielessä olla jo kiinnostava, koska tekniikka on länsistandardien mukaisesta ja edullisuutta on haettu ensisijaisesti mekaanisesta valmistuksesta.

----------


## TEP70

> Mitäs vaihtoehtoja tarjoaa Riian VaunuTehdas RVR?


Tämähän kuuluu johonkin muuhun ketjuun kuin IVY-maiden tuotantoa esittelevään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> IVY-ratikoiden edullisuus perustuu osaltaan tähänkin. Ainakin neliakselisia malleja todella tilataan vakiomalleina tehtaalta mittoja ja penkkien määriä myöten.


Varmaan tässä vaikuttaa myös SEV-ajan perinne. Keskusjohto päätti, minkälaisia ovat raitiovaunut ja metrojunat, joita sitten toimitettiin sellaisinaan kaikkialle.

Onhan tähän samaan pyritty lännessäkin. USA:n PCC-vaunu oli liikennöitsijäryitysten johtajien komitean määrittelemä standardivaunu. Düwagin GT6 oli aikansa luonnostaan syntynyt eurooppalainen standardivaunu ja Stadtbahn-määrittelyllä pyrittiin Saksassa luomaan standardivaunun lisäksi myös standardi liikennöintiympäristö.

Periaate on sinänsä ihan oikea ja perimmältään kaikkien etu. Mutta ei vaan näytä onnistuvan lännessä nykyään. Viime aikoina on pikemminkin kehitys ollut päinvastaista. Kaupungit haluavat persoonallisen näköisiä vaunuja sekä laajaa vapautta määritellä rakennetta muutenkin. Osasyynä lienee matalalattiaisten moninivelvaunujen konseptin epäonnistuminen, eikä teollisuus ole onnistunut luomaan GT6:n tai B-vaunun tapaista menestyvää vaunua, joka täyttäisi nykyiset vaatimukset. Olisikohan tässä taustalla se, että niin PCC- kuin B-vaunukin syntyivät enemmän tilaajien kuin valmistajien suunnitelmana kun taas moninivelvaunut olivat valmistajien ideoinnin tulosta. Jospa asiakas vaan on sittenkin oikeammassa kuin myyjä, kuten sananlaskukin sanoo.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

Monessa kaupungissahan toisistaan erinäköiset vaunut ovat kuitenkin samaa mallia, jossa vain keulan design on kustomoitu kaupungin imagolle sopivaksi. Esim. Eurotram näyttää pikkaisen erilaiselta Strassburgissa, Milanossa ja Portossa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Muistakaa, että SEV - maiden raitiovaunutuotanto perustui PCC - teknologiaan. Tatra oli ostanut PCC:n lisenssin hieman ennen Tsekkoslovakian muuttumista kommunistiseksi. Tatran tuotannon lisäksi käsittääkseni merkittävä osa muustakin teknologiasta kuten Konstalin Puolan tuotteet ja venäläinen tuotanto oli pitkälti PCC-tyyppistä ainakin mitoiltaan ja perusratkaisuiltaan, vaikka siellä tuskin lisenssejä noudatettiin.

----------


## SlaverioT

Valkovenäläinen Belkommunmash on nyt rakentanut toisen kappaleen 84300M-vaunustaan. Ilmeisesti tämän vaunun oli tarkoitus mennä Moskovaan testattavaksi tässä kuussa? On myöskin vihjattu että vaunua alettaisiin valmistamaan Riiassa RVR:n toimesta. http://www.ves.lv/article/102741(venäjäksi)

Tässä hieman kuvia:
http://s05.radikal.ru/i178/1002/ef/aa5aedea4ea1.jpg
http://i061.radikal.ru/1002/c1/63d31e10dc5c.jpg
http://i082.radikal.ru/1002/82/66fec49a98e5.jpg

Ja lisäksi video:
http://ctv.by/news/video/~videofile__m19%3D9502

Rakenteeltaan vaunu on samanlainen kuin muut ex. Neuvostoliiton alueen uudet vaunut eli molemmissa päädyissä on vetävät telit ja niiden kohdilla korkealattiainen osuus. Moottoroitujen telien välinen alue on matalalattiainen ja sillä oleva teli juoksuteli. Ratkaisultaan vastaavia vaunuja löytyy runsaasti Länsi-Euroopasta kuten esim. länsinaapurin tämä vaunu:
http://www.bussmicke.se/Bildgalleri/...M06/index.html

----------


## Eki

> Mitäs vaihtoehtoja tarjoaa Riian VaunuTehdas RVR?





> Tämähän kuuluu johonkin muuhun ketjuun kuin IVY-maiden tuotantoa esittelevään.


Ei minusta, koska aikoinaan ennen IVY:ä RVR:kin on kuulunut samaan repertuaariin. Nykytuotantoa voi tarkastella RVR:n omilta sivuilta. Englanninkieliset sivut ovat suurimmaksi osaksi "currently under construction", mutta venäjäksi ja latviaksi toimivat. Ketkä eivät ymmärrä, niin vähäiset kuvat ovat sentään suomeksi...

----------


## SlaverioT

> Nykytuotantoa voi tarkastella RVR:n omilta sivuilta. Englanninkieliset sivut ovat suurimmaksi osaksi "currently under construction", mutta venäjäksi ja latviaksi toimivat. Ketkä eivät ymmärrä, niin vähäiset kuvat ovat sentään suomeksi...


Sinällään RVR ei kuulu tähän ketjuun, koska se ei ole tehnyt yhtäkään raitiovaunua lähes 20 vuoteen. Viimeisin vaunuhan taitaa olla tämä TR-2 vuodelta 1994.  Virallisilla sivuilla oleva RVR:n ratikka on tähän mennessä nähty vain piirustusten tasolla:http://transit.parovoz.com/muralista...ID=1316&LNG=EN
Riikahan päätyi ostamaan ainakin alkuun uuden kaluston Skodalta, mutta kova hinta (2,6 milj.euroa) voi lopulta vaikuttaa tuleviin hankintoihin. Nykyinen ehto 100% matalalattiaisuudesta rajoittaa tiettyjen ratkaisujen ja valmistajien mahdollisuuksia osallistua kilpailuun.

----------


## TEP70

Jos otsikossa puhutaan IVY-maiden uusista raitiovaunuista, RVR ei kuulu tähän ketjuun.

Otsikkoa täytynee muuttaa, koska Latvia ei varmasti liity IVYyn.  :Wink:

----------


## SlaverioT

Belkommunmashin toinen 84300M raitiovaunu näki jokin aika sitten päivänvalon. Ulkoapäin kehitystä verrattuna edelliseen vaunuun ei ole paljon tapahtunut jos punaista väriä ei sellaiseksi lasketa. Sisustuksen osalta kehitys on ollut positiivista. Vaunun sisäpinnat ovat vallitsevan tyylin mukaisesti vaaleat, lattia harmaa ja otetangot teräksen väriset eli hyvin pitkälti samoja elementtejä käytössä kuin vaikkapa M200 tai Sm5:ssa. Vaunu alkaa olla pikkuhiljaa varsin tyylikäs.

Ulkopuoli:
Vanhempi:http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...px-157depo.jpg
Uudempi:http://www.ons-industry.com/_images/tram/tram_red1.jpg

Sisäpuoli:
Vanhempi: http://s45.radikal.ru/i109/0908/03/ec05bdbcc419.jpg
Uudempi: http://tf1.mosfont.ru/photo/02/94/71/294713.jpg

Sinänsä mielenkiintoinen yksityiskohta: Raitiovaunua EU-alueella edustava ON's Industry Germany Holding Ltd. & Co. KG jätti tarjouksen viime syksynä Helsingin ratikoiden tarjouskilpailuun.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Belkommunmashin toinen 84300M raitiovaunu näki jokin aika sitten päivänvalon. Ulkoapäin kehitystä verrattuna edelliseen vaunuun ei ole paljon tapahtunut jos punaista väriä ei sellaiseksi lasketa. Sisustuksen osalta kehitys on ollut positiivista.


Minusta nuo kuvat näyttävät ihan varteenotettavilta. Hyvä vaihtoehto varsinkin siltä kannalta että se tukee oletettavasti valmiiksi 1520/1524 mm raideleveyttä? Onko mitään käsitystä siitä, onko tämä vaihtoehto hinnaltaan joko suunnilleen linjassa länsieurooppalaisten vaihtoehtojen kanssa tai sitten huomattavan kilpailukykyinen? Jos jälkimmäinen, ja jos vielä ominaisuudet ja huollettavuus ovat kunnossa, niin en panisi pahakseni jos näkisin näitä tulevaisuudessa Suomessakin, lähinnä kai Tampereella ja Turussa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Tuosta Belkommunmashin mallista 84300M löytyi ainakin vähän lisätietoa täältä.

Harmillista kyllä tuossa näyttäisi olevan joitakin ominaisuuksia, jotka eivät ole aivan ideaalisia:

pituus vain 24,8 m (eikä 30 m)kolme oviparia kummallakin puolella (minusta saisi olla neljä)matkustajamäärä 66 istumassa + 176 seisomassa = 242 matkustajaa kuulostaa OK:lta mutta perustuu 8 hlö/m2 tiheydelle -- jos tämä muunnetaan länsimaiseen "standardiin" 4 hlö/m2 tiheydelle eli 66 istumassa + 88 seisomassa = 154 matkustajaa kuulostaakin jo hieman alimittaiselta

No, tuo kuitenkin perustuu 1524 mm raideleveyteen, huippunopeus on 100 km/h ja näyttääkin ihan kohtuulliselta, joten siinä mielessä se tuskin mitenkään huono vekotin on. Olisi kiva hahmottaa miten tämän hinta suhtautuu länsimaiseen tarjontaan. Joitakin osia näyttää tulevan mm. saksalaisilta firmoilta, joten tuskin tämä ihan eri planeetalta kuitenkaan on. Riittävän halvalla hinnalla jotkut kompromissit voisivat olla hyväksyttävissä (kuten esim. se että 2 x 30 m  = 60 m kokonaisuuden sijasta voitaisiinkin ajaa jopa 3 x 25 m = 75 m raitiojunilla eikä 2 x 25 m = 50-metrisellä), mutta toisaalta kun käyttöikä saattaa hyvinkin olla jopa 40-60 vuotta, niin ihan mikä tahansa vaatimus ei liene tingittävissä pois.

Tässä muuten vielä yksi Googlella löydetty kuva.

----------


## late-

> Harmillista kyllä tuossa näyttäisi olevan joitakin ominaisuuksia, jotka eivät ole aivan ideaalisia


Eiköhän Belkommunmash tekisi pidemmän version, jos sellaista tarvitaan. Nykyinen pituus perustunee yhden tai useamman todennäköisen asiakkaan kapasiteetti- ja ratageometriavaatimuksiin. Samalla rakenteellisella peruskonseptilla pitäisi syntyä myös 30 metrin vaunu ja sellaiseen saa 4 ovea kummallekin puolelle telien väliin.

Olin taannoin mukana keskustelemassa johdinautoista Belkommunmashin edustajien kanssa. Vaikka silläkin puolella esitellään tiettyjä vakiomalleja kuvastossa, räätälöintiä oltiin valmiita tekemään niin paljon kuin on tarvis. Mitään ei tosin sillä kertaa oltu vielä ostamassa, vaan kartoitettiin tarjontaa, kun tilaisuus tarjoutui.

----------


## SlaverioT

Hinnasta ei todellakaan ole tarkkaa tietoa. Keskustelupalstoilla on heitelty 1,7 miljoonan dollarin hintaa, mutta tämä ei kovinkaan luotettava tieto. Länsi-Eurooppalaisiin tuotteisiin vertailukohdan löytäminen on hankalaa. On kuitenkin syytä muistaa että 84300M matalalattiaosuus on 80% eli molemmat vaunun päädyt ovat keskiosaa korkeammalla. Vastaavia löytyy esim. Bombardierin viime aikoina toimittamista raitiovaunuista, mutta Alstom ei sellaisia ole viime aikoina valmistanut.




> Eiköhän Belkommunmash tekisi pidemmän version, jos sellaista tarvitaan.


Oikeastaan tuota on helppoa pidentää vain keskimmäistä vaunua venyttämällä, laittamalla siihen 2 juoksuteliä ja tehoja hieman nostamalla. Tämä ratkaisu ei kuitenkaan toimi jos jokaisen telin oltava vetävä.

Keskeisintä näissä vaunuissa mielestä se että täälläkin mainittua 25kpl tilausta 1524mm telin suunnittelukulujen kattamiseksi ei välttämättä tarvita. Tällöin pienimuotoisempiakin raitiohankkeita on mahdollista toteuttaa esimerkiksi ilman vaunujen yhteistilausta. 25 vaunua on kuitenkin lopulta suuri investointi. Esim. Bergenin Bybanen aloittaa vain 12 vaunulla.

----------


## SlaverioT

Jotain uutta itärintamalta:

Pietarilainen Vagonmash/PTMZ toimittaa Volgogradin metroraitiotielle (Stadtbahn/Premetro) seitsemän 32 metristä LVS-2008 (71-154) raitiovaunua lisää jo toimitettujen kahden lisäksi. Kaksi vaunua on tarkoitus valmistaa tämän vuoden aikana ja loput viisi ensi vuonna. Toinen suuri valmistaja, UKVZ on lobannut keskeneräisen Tšeljabinskin metron muuttamista metroraitiotieksi ja ilmeisesti heidän uusin malli (71-624) on suunniteltu myös metro käyttöön. Joten tälläkin rintamalla jotain odotettavissa?

http://www.vagonmash.ru/en_index.htm Uutinen Volgogradin tilauksesta
http://s39.radikal.ru/i083/1003/7e/f085d2a04aa5.jpg Esite UKVZ:n uudesta vaunusta

----------


## SlaverioT

Jatkan yksinpuhelua Venäjän raitiovaunumarkkinoista:

Ensimmäiset vaunut Volgogradin satsista ovat valmistumassa Pietarissa:
http://transphoto.ru/photo/03/94/35/394352.jpg
http://transphoto.ru/photo/03/94/35/394353.jpg
http://transphoto.ru/photo/03/94/35/394354.jpg

Mukavaa katsoa kuvia keskeneräisistä vaunuista ja paikoista joita ei muuten näe. Suurien länsivalmistajien esim. Alstomin ja Bombardierin runkoratkaisuista en ole kuvia netissä nähnyt. Ilmeisesti liikesalaisuuksia.

Aikaisemmin tänä vuonna on jo lähetetty kaksi uutta vaunua V:gradiin. Ensimmäinen niistä tässä:
http://transphoto.ru/vehicle/178808/

Enemmänkin metroketjuun:
Vagonmashilta muuten lähti juuri testeihin Pietarin metroon Skodan kanssa yhteistyössä tehty NeVa-metrojuna. Keulan muotoilu ainakin minun mieleeni.
http://www.vagonmash.ru/img/neva_otgr_1.jpg

----------


## SlaverioT

UKVZ on valmistanut kuusiakselisen vaunun 71-631. Vaunu on testeissä Zlatoustissa, joka sijaitsee Tšeljabinskista 160km länteen. Kaikille raitiotieharrastajille varmasti siis tuttu kaupunki  :Smile:  Testiajojen jälkeen vaunun pitäisi lähteä Kiovaan. Ottaen kuitenkin huomioon Kiovan aiemmat sekoilut, olen epäileväinen lisätilausten suhteen.

Teknisiä tietoja:
Pituus,  		28 050mm
Leveys 	2 500mm
Matalalattiaosuus 	65%

Tässä muutama kuva:
http://transphoto.ru/vehicle/194631/

Mielenkiintoinen vaunu ja osoitus kehityksestä. Nivelvaunujen käyttöönotto on Venäjälläkin väistämätöntä jos halutaan kehittää liikennettä. Harrastajan kannalta on myös hyvä että vaunuvalmistajien kirjo pysyy laajana eivätkä esim. Citadikset valtaa kaikkia maailman kaupunkeja.  Ja toisaalta ulkomaisten vaunujen ostaminen ei ole Venäjällä edes käytännössä mahdollista, koska kaupungit ovat tottuneet maksamaan uusista neliakselisista vaunuista 200.000-300.000 euroa. Ja edes tällä hintatasolla kaikilla seuduilla ei varaa uusiin vaunuihin.

----------


## 339-DF

Veikeän näköinen ja pirteän värinen. Minkä verran tämä mahtaa maksaa, jos 4-akselinen on sen 200-300 000 e?

----------


## hmikko

> pirteän värinen.


Kansallishenkisesti Ukrainan lipun värit tuossa. Mielestäni kylläkin pikemminkin äklö kuin pirteä, mutta makuasioistahan sopii kiistellä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mielestäni kylläkin pikemminkin äklö kuin pirteä, mutta makuasioistahan sopii kiistellä.


Ei tuo kaunis ole, mutta kun tavallinen IVY-väritys on likaisenvalkoinen ja pilalle mennyt punainen, niin onhan tämä piristävä poikkeus siitä. En mä usko, että meidän tarvii kovin paljon kiistellä kuitenkaan.  :Smile:

----------


## Kaid

Neonvihreä ja taivaansininen eivät ehkä ole se kaikkein onnistunein väriyhdistelmä, mutta olisin samaa mieltä DF:n kanssa siitä, että tuo on ihan virkistävä poikkeus (ex-)itäblokkimaiden yleisestä väriteemasta. Eikä vaunu ole muotoilunsakaan puolesta ruma. Kuvista myös sellainen huomio, että on muuten komeaa nurmirataa Zlatoustissa (vai mistä kuvat ikinä ovatkaan).

----------


## SlaverioT

> Veikeän näköinen ja pirteän värinen. Minkä verran tämä mahtaa maksaa, jos 4-akselinen on sen 200-300 000 e?


Tuohon tietoon en ole vielä törmännyt, mutta toisaalta käytettyjen osien alkuperämaista ja toisaalta aiempien nivelvaunujen hinnoista voidaan jotain päätellä.
Hinnat tavallisista "juotettavista" lähteistä.

84300M: 1,7 miljoonaa euroa, Belkommunmashin vaunu, jossa täysin 
eurooppalainen sähkötekniikka(nostaa hintaa).
71-154: 1,9 miljoonaa euroa, pietarilaisen Vagonmashin vaunu. Sähkötekniikka  pääosin Tsekistä ja Saksasta.
71-630: 0,9 miljoonaa euroa, UKVZ:n ensimmäinen osittain matalan nivelvaunun prototyyppi. Perustui pitkälti paikallisiin komponetteihin.

Uudessa vaunussa on merkittävästi vähemmän EU-alueen tekniikkaa verrattuna muihin valmistajiin . Esimerkiksi ajomoottorit paikallista valmistusta, kun taas muissa tsekkiläisiä tai saksalaista (Pragoimex/VEM).  Joten voidaan olettaa hinnan olevan  yli miljoonaa euroa, mutta jäävän kuitenkin alemmaksi kuin kilpailijoiden 1,8 miljoonaa. Realistinen arvaus: noin 1,3-1,5 miljoona euroa.

PS. Uraltransmash joka on täysin ulkona Venäjän raitiovaunumarkkinoilta, ilmoitti tekevänsä täysmatalan vaunun  tämän vuoden loppuun mennessä. Sitä odotellessa.

----------


## SlaverioT

Uutisia Takentista, Uzbekistanin pääkaupungista:

Takent on tilannut 20kpl VarioLF raitiovaunuja tsekkiläiseltä Pragoimexiltä. Ensimmäinen vaunu jo toimitettu ja loput toimitetaan ensi vuoden aikana. Tietoa ja kuvia vaunusta valmistajan kotisivuilta:
http://www.pragoimex.cz/l.php?id=112

Mielipiteitä vaunusta:
Tsekkiläistä laatutyötä. Henkilökohtainen luottamus tsekkiläisiin konepajatuotteisiin on vahva. Esimerkiksi Dm12 on osoittautunut varsin toimivaksi koneeksi Suomen oloihin. Muotoilu kunnioittaa mukavasti klassisia Tatran T3 vaunuja kuitenkin modernisoituna. Tähän kohtaan joku paremmin asioista perillä oleva voisi puhua PCC streetcarista vaunun esi-isänä. Jos on perinyt sukunäkönsä lisäksi luotettavuuden CKD Tatroilta niin kokonaisuutena erinomainen vaunu.  Pidemmät versiot mielenkiintoisia länsimarkkinoitakin ajatellen.

Pragoimexin taustayhtiö Krnovske Opravny a Stroijirny tarjosi muuten Helsinkiin vaunuja yhdessä tamperelaisen Pajakulman kanssa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Esimerkiksi Dm12 on osoittautunut varsin toimivaksi koneeksi Suomen oloihin.


Ihan mielenkiinnosta: mihin tämä arvio perustuu? Itse olen kuullut paljon toisensuuntaistakin palautetta.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta: mihin tämä arvio perustuu? Itse olen kuullut paljon toisensuuntaistakin palautetta.


Arvio lienee oikea termi: Pitkälti henkilökohtaiseen kokemukseen satunnaisena käyttäjänä lyhyillä matkoilla ja siihen laajempaan tosiasiaan että lehdistössä ei juurikaan ole näkynyt uutisia kiskoille hajonneista Vankoista. Törmäysturvallisuuttakin on koeteltu kuorma-auton kanssa "onnistuneesti". Parit tulipalot ovat ainut joka on pistänyt silmään. Kommenttini kuvaa pitkälti Vankkojen luotettavuutta teknisesti; ei niinkään käyttömukavuutta matkustajan tai junahenkilökunnan puolelta. Siitä muilla varmasti paremmat lähtökohdat kertoa.

----------


## hmikko

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta: mihin tämä arvio perustuu? Itse olen kuullut paljon toisensuuntaistakin palautetta.


Ai? Onko Dm12:ssa jotenkin erityisen moninaisia teknisiä ongelmia? Olen ollut siinä käsityksessä, että sitä on kritisoitu lähinnä siksi, että se ei ole pienen, bussia lähestyvän kapasiteetin takia kovin fiksu hankinta VR:ltä. Asia olisi ehkä toisin, jos monen Dm12-yksikön junan matkustamo olisi läpikuljettava.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ai? Onko Dm12:ssa jotenkin erityisen moninaisia teknisiä ongelmia?


Näin olen alan miehiltä kuullut. Ilmeisesti suhteellisen usein vuoroja on vaihdettu veturivetoisiksi ja sinivaunuisiksi, koska kalustoa on seissyt liikaa huollossa tai huoltoa odottamassa. Alleviivaan kuitenkin, että tämä käsitykseni perustuu muiden arvioihin ja kertomuksiin, ja nehän voivat aina olla värittyneitä.

----------


## SlaverioT

> PS. Uraltransmash joka on täysin ulkona Venäjän raitiovaunumarkkinoilta, ilmoitti tekevänsä täysmatalan vaunun  tämän vuoden loppuun mennessä. Sitä odotellessa.


Nyt kyseinen vaunu on valmis: Uraltransmash 71-409
Täällä löytyy kuvia julkistamistilaisuudesta:
http://foto.rg.ru/gall/0234e756?12

Jatkaa valmistajan perinteistä muotoilemattomuuden linjaa. Vaikka ei Siemensin ULF:kaan (Ultra Low Floor tram)ole kovin kaunis, niin tämä vaunu on ulkoa suorastaan ruma. Siinä tehtävä jollekin työttömälle suomalaiselle teolliselle muotoilijalle.

Mitä tulee sisätiloihin; Ilmeisesti haluavat välttämättä laittaa istuimet pitkittäin eli metromaisesti. Muuta syytä en näe siihen miksei tehdä esim. NRV2010-tyyppisiä podestereita. Nykyiset podesterit vievät merkittävän osan lattiapinta-alasta ja lisäävät hukkatilan määrää.  Jos vielä näkisi  vaunun liikkuvankin niin entistä parempi. Mutta saavutus sinänsä; taitaa olla ensimmäinen täysmatala 1524mm raitiovaunu Itänaapurissa ja vasta toinen malli koko maailmassa.

Tämä toivottavasti laittaa vipinää myös muihin paikallisiin valmistajiin eli UKVZ ja Vagonmashiin. Toisaalta Vagonmash on jo ahtaalla, koska Transmashholding on aloittanut kovan kilpailun metrojunissa vastineena Vagonmashin uudelle Neva-junalle. Lisäksi TMH aikoo aloittaa Citadis-ratikoiden valmistamisen yhdessä Alstomin kanssa ja näin haastaa Vagonmash myös sen toisella päätoimialalla.

----------


## hmikko

> Jatkaa valmistajan perinteistä muotoilemattomuuden linjaa. Vaikka ei Siemensin ULF:kaan (Ultra Low Floor tram)ole kovin kaunis, niin tämä vaunu on ulkoa suorastaan ruma. Siinä tehtävä jollekin työttömälle suomalaiselle teolliselle muotoilijalle.


Keulasta tulee mieleen Toyotan pakettiauto 80-luvulta. Ei tuo nyt minusta mitenkään epätoivoisen ruma ole, mutta vanhahtava kylläkin, mitä perinteinen itäblokkiväritys vielä pahentaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt kyseinen vaunu on valmis: Uraltransmash 71-409
> Täällä löytyy kuvia julkistamistilaisuudesta:
> http://foto.rg.ru/gall/0234e756?12


Hieman erikoinen ratkaisu. Se kopioi vanhaa 2 huonetta ja keittiö -ratkaisua. Tässä on yhdistetty kaksi 2-akselista vaunua siten, että niiden välissä on korimoduli. Tavallaan sama kuin moninivelvaunut, mutta vielä huonompi ajo-ominaisuuksiltaan, kun nivelet ovat kaukana akseleista. Kovin on myös pieni raitiovaunuksi. EU:ssa minimipituus on yli 30 metriä ja paineet ovat kaiken aikaa pidempään. Esimerkiksi Nizza pidentää kaikki uudet 33 metrin vaununsa 44 metriin. Kun kysyntää on enemmän kuin osattiin ennakoida.

Pitkittäiset istuimet telien päällä lienevät rakenteellinen pakko. Moottori, jarrut ja jousitus on laitettava jonnekin. Kun ei mahdu käytävän kohdalle, ne ovat istuinten alla. Näinhän oli Crotramissakin, istuimet eivät vaan siinä olleet rivissä vaan viistossa asennossa.

Antero

----------


## SlaverioT

> Hieman erikoinen ratkaisu. Se kopioi vanhaa 2 huonetta ja keittiö -ratkaisua. Tässä on yhdistetty kaksi 2-akselista vaunua siten, että niiden välissä on korimoduli. Tavallaan sama kuin moninivelvaunut, mutta vielä huonompi ajo-ominaisuuksiltaan, kun nivelet ovat kaukana akseleista. Kovin on myös pieni raitiovaunuksi. EU:ssa minimipituus on yli 30 metriä ja paineet ovat kaiken aikaa pidempään. Esimerkiksi Nizza pidentää kaikki uudet 33 metrin vaununsa 44 metriin. Kun kysyntää on enemmän kuin osattiin ennakoida.
> 
> Pitkittäiset istuimet telien päällä lienevät rakenteellinen pakko. Moottori, jarrut ja jousitus on laitettava jonnekin. Kun ei mahdu käytävän kohdalle, ne ovat istuinten alla. Näinhän oli Crotramissakin, istuimet eivät vaan siinä olleet rivissä vaan viistossa asennossa.
> Antero


Crotram onkin hyvä verrokki, koska ratkaisut ovat hyvin lähellä toisiaan. Junat koostuvat samanlaisista osista; Eli päätyvaunu, telitön väliosa ja telillinen väliosa. Ja venäläisessä vaunussa nivelet ovat muuten lähempänä telejä kuin Crotramissa. Olen vaunun CAD-kuvakaappauksia tihrustanut: Telirakenteen kiinnityspiste on pyörien välissä kuten Crotramissa ja siitä johtuu podesterien muoto sekä sen ongelmat. Pyöräkohtaiset ajomoottorit ovat pyörien etu/taka puolella ja tämä tekee telirakenteesta tolkuttaman pitkän. Niitä ei ole voitu laittaa sivulle kuten Crotramissa ilmeisesti johtuen 1524mm raideleveydestä ja käytetyistä ajomoottoreista. 

Mitä tulee raitiovaunujen pituuteen yleisesti:
Eivät pienet vaunut ole kadonneet EU:stakaan. Toki toisessa päässä vaunukoot kasvavat ja näin vaunujen keskipituus nousee. Raitioteitä käytetään yhä enemmän alueilla joihin vielä pari vuosikymmentä sitten olisi tehty metro joten isommat vaunut luonnollisia. Mutta toisaalta Alstom julkisti juuri Citadiksen 22 metrisen Compact-mallin ja Bombardier tekee Flexity Classia samanpituisina Halleen. Pohjois-Amerikassa ja Aasiassa(pääosin Japani) taas 30 metrinen vaunu olisi poikkeava. Venäjän raitioliikenteen kehitystä onkin vaikea verrata Euroopan kehitykseen. Vertaaminen olisi ehkä hedelmällisempää Aasiaan ja Amerikkaan?

Mielenkiinnolla odotan Uraltransmashin vaunun käyttökokemuksia Venäjän rähjääntyneillä raitioteillä kun vaihteissa ja kaarteissa ainut jousto löytyy nivelistä kuten Variossa, Citadiksessa tai Flexityssä.

----------


## hylje

Lyhyitä ratikoita tosiaan voisi alkaa näkymään Euroopassakin uudestaan, kun raitioverkot pikkuhiljaa täydentyvät lähtien isoista metronkorvikkeista. Siinä missä nivelbussia vastaavia pikkuvaunuja varten ei kokonaista omaa linjaa raiteineen ikinä kannata tehdä, kannattavuus tulee jossain kohtaa vastaan mitä enemmän sopivasti vajaakäytössä olevaa rataa matkan varrelta löytyy. Samalla tarjotaan varareittejä runkolinjalle ja enemmän linjarataa, jonka varrelle sijoittaa varikoita.

----------


## SlaverioT

Alstomin Citadis on saapunut Moskovaan. Vaunu valmistettu La Rochelle tehtaalla Ranskassa, mutta tarkoitus on ruveta tuottamaan vaunuja Pietarissa. Myöhemmin sama esittelyvaunu menee vielä Pietariin.

Täällä kuvia:
http://transphoto.ru/vehicle/210743/

Eli nyt siis on virallisesti Citadis saatavissa 1524mm raideleveydelle. Tältäkin osin kalustomarkkinat kehittyvät positiivisesti meitä ajatellen.

----------


## hmikko

> Eli nyt siis on virallisesti Citadis saatavissa 1524mm raideleveydelle.


Yksi Tampereen 1524 mm ratikka hyytyy pakkasessa linjalle vuonna 2017. Saatan jo nähdä nettiuutisten kommenttipalstan rutinan siitä, että kuka meni tilaamaan halvalla kroissantteja Ranskasta, missä ei ole koskaan osattu tehdä mitään vehkeitä napapiirin olosuhteisiin. Tietysti puolet porukasta haukkuu vaunujen italialaisuutta kuten Helsingissäkin.

----------


## 339-DF

Tämäpä iloinen uutinen. Ja onpa isänmaalliset värit! Sekä valmistus- että tilaajamaan.  :Wink: 

Pari kysymystä, kun ei venäjän kieli taivu, eli löytäisikö joku vastaukset:
- Mikä on vaunun pituus ja leveys?
- Käytävä tuntuu kapealta, onko se samanlevyinen kuin 1435-versiossa ja jos, niin miksi? Eikö leveämpää raideleveyttä olisi voinut hyödyntää leveämmän käytävän muodossa? Jokainen sentti käytävällä on arvokas.

Hmikko, mitä talvioloihin tulee niin Moskovan talvi on ehkä jopa tamperelaista ankarampi, turkulaista saaristotalvea nyt ainakin. Hyvä, että vaunu on siellä jo nyt, niin saadaan ajoissa kuulla, miten se talvikeleistä selviää. Eikä ole kiellettyä kirjata tarjouspyynnön ehtoihin riittävään kokemusta talvioloista. Tosin tuo näyttää ainakin ulospäin "perinteiseltä" moninivelvaunulta mallia Helsingin variotramit. Vaikka kehitystä onkin tapahtunut, niin perusratkaisu ei edelleenkään ole sellainen, että soisin näkeväni tuon ratkaisun vaunuja Suomessa. Edes uusilla raitioteillä.

Lisäys: täällä http://www.alstom.com/transport/news...-moscow-mayor/ näkyy olevan tietoa huonolla englannilla kirjoitettuna. Mikähän tuo uusi teliratkaisu on käytännössä?

----------


## JE

Uusi teliratkaisu viittaa varmuudella ainakin raideleveyteen, mutta jos siinä jotain uutta innovaatiota on verrattuna aiempiin Citadis-teleihin, mieleen tulisivat läpimenevät akselit. Jos niin on, sitten voisi olettaa lattiakorkeuden olevan hiukan korkeampi telien kohdalla, mutta kuitenkin portaaton luiskiin perustuen, kuten Helsingin, Blackpoolin ja Melbournen uusissa vaunutyypeissä. Kääntyviä telejähän vaunussa ei ole.

Alstom ja Transmashholding joka tapauksessa ovat hyvin luonteva parivaljakko. Venäjän uudet kaksijärjestelmäiset sähköveturit, sarja EP20, joka saapuessaan todennäköisesti tarkoittaa loppua nykyiselle dieselharrastajien paratiisille Vainikkalassa, on myös näiden samojen firmojen yhteistyöprojekti. Kun yhteistyö nyt laajenee ratikkapuolelle, se tuo Alstomille hyvin kaikenkattavan johtavan markkina-aseman 1524 mm raideleveydellä raskaimmista vetureista raitiovaunuihin saakka.

EP20 venäläisessä ja englanninkielisessä wikipediassa:

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%AD%D0%9F20
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EP20

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pari kysymystä, kun ei venäjän kieli taivu, eli löytäisikö joku vastaukset:
> - Mikä on vaunun pituus ja leveys?
> - Käytävä tuntuu kapealta, onko se samanlevyinen kuin 1435-versiossa ja jos, niin miksi? Eikö leveämpää raideleveyttä olisi voinut hyödyntää leveämmän käytävän muodossa? Jokainen sentti käytävällä on arvokas.


Alstomilla on uusi teli, jossa on läpimenevät akselit ja telikeskiö. Vaikka on kyse moninivelvaunusta, telillä on muutaman asteen kiertovara. Kiertoliike on jousin ja vaimentimin keskitetty. Näillä ratkaisuilla pienennetään pyöriin kohdistuvaa vaakavoimaa sekä telistä vaunun muihin rakenteisiin välittyviä voimia. Arvelen, että nämä ominaisuudet ovat täysin välttämättömät moskovalaisella rataverkolla. Silti ennakoin, että vaunulla on suuri suistumisriski ja rataverkon kunto on ankara kuormitus moninivelvaunulle.

Arvaan, että vaunun leveys istuinten korkeudella on 2650. Sisäkuva osoittaa, että käytävä on hieman leveämpi kuin yksi istuin. Jos rinnakaisten istuinten yhteisleveys on 950 mm, kuvan perusteella käytävän leveys näyttäisi olevan 550. Seinä näyttää olevan noin 100 mm paksu, mikä ei yllätä. Lämpöeristysvara ja rataverkosta aiheutuva lujuusvaatimus johtanevat tähän.

Alstomin tiedotteen mukaan vaunun pituus on 25 tai 35 metriä. Kun tämä mallivaunu on 5-osainen, se lienee sitten lyhyt 25-metrinen versio. Lännessä Citadikset ovat 5-osaisina 30-metrisiä ja 7-osaisina 42-metrisiä yhden modulin ollessa 6 metriä pitkä.

Citadiksesta siis on nyt olemassa 1524 mm:n raideleveydelle tehty versio. Mutta ei se ole tämän vaunun suuri juttu vaan se, että Citadis on ylipäätään sovitettu käytettäväksi huonokuntoisilla radoilla. Toisaalta Alstom ei lupaa kuin 30 vuoden käyttöiän, mikä on lännessä lyhyt lupaus. Mutta lyhyt ikä on seurausta siitä, että vaunu ylipäätään sallitaan käytettäväksi heikkokuntoisella radalla. Eli ei raideleveys ole suuri juttu, vaan se, minkälaisiin olsouhteisiin vaunu ylipäätään soveltuu.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Alstomilla on uusi teli, jossa on läpimenevät akselit ja telikeskiö. Vaikka on kyse moninivelvaunusta, telillä on muutaman asteen kiertovara. Kiertoliike on jousin ja vaimentimin keskitetty. Näillä ratkaisuilla pienennetään pyöriin kohdistuvaa vaakavoimaa sekä telistä vaunun muihin rakenteisiin välittyviä voimia.
> Antero


Tietämättömänä kysyisin, että onko tämä jotain uutta vai koettua tekniikkaa? Ilmeisesti ei samaa kuin Transtech -vaunussa?

----------


## JE

No, Transtechin vaunussahan on ihan oikeasti kääntyvät telit. Moskovan Citadis vastaa rakenteeltaan periaatteessa Variotramia, vaikka telien annetaankin hiukan kääntyä, jotta jyrkät kaarteet tms. radan epäjatkuvuuskohdat eivät tuota liian suuria voimia radan ja telin välille. Käsittääkseni tällainen muutaman asteen pelivara on joissakin muissakin periaatteessa jäykkätelisissä vaunuissa.

Onko kenelläkään tietoa, mikä on jyrkin kaarresäde, josta Moskovan Citadiksen on luvattu selviytyvän? Bombardierin Torontoon rakentamien 1495 mm raideleveyden moninivelvaunujen on luvattu selviytyvän jopa 12,5 metrin säteisistä kaarteista, joten nyt näyttäisi siltä, että tällaisia erittäin haasteellisten olojen leveäraidevaunuja on jo ainakin kahdella valmistajalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tietämättömänä kysyisin, että onko tämä jotain uutta vai koettua tekniikkaa? Ilmeisesti ei samaa kuin Transtech -vaunussa?


Alstomin ja Transtechin teleille yhteistä on, että moottori, kulmavaihde ja jarru ovat telin ulkopuolella. Koettua vai ei, vaikea oikeastaan arvioida. Molemmat telit ovat uusi konstruktio, mutta onhan telin osia tehty ennenkin. Olennaista on paluu kiinteisiin akseleihin. Se on vanhaa ja koettua tekniikkaa, kun matalattiateleille tavallista on ollut akselittomuus.

Ja johtuen eri raideleveydestä, Alstomin 1435/1524 mm ja Transtechin 1000 mm teleissä on ero telirungon sijainnilla. Leveäraiteisessa telissä järjestys on vaihde/jarru - pyörä - telirunko kun kapearaiteisessa on vaihde/jarru - telirunko - pyörä.




> Käsittääkseni tällainen muutaman asteen pelivara on joissakin muissakin periaatteessa jäykkätelisissä vaunuissa.


Tämä asia on ymmärretty Combino- ja Variobahn-ongelmien kautta, ja ainakin Alstom, Bombardier ja Siemens ovat ottaneet opikseen. Ja myös Stadler Variobahnin osalta.




> Onko kenelläkään tietoa, mikä on jyrkin kaarresäde, josta Moskovan Citadiksen on luvattu selviytyvän?


En tiedä Moskovan kaarresäteestä. Voi olla, että siellä on hyvinkin jyrkkiä kaarresäteitä, kun modulipituus on 5 metriä lännen 6 metrin sijasta. Silti moninivelvaunuun on helppo tehdä hyvinkin jyrkkien kaarresäteiden sieto, koska karresädettä ei rajoita kuin nivelen taipumiskulma. Kääntyvätelisissä matalalattiavaunuissa rajoittava tekijä on telin kiertyminen. Sen asian haittaa voi vähentää Jacobintelirakenteella tai kahden telikeskiön Jacobintelin tapaisella rakenteella, kuten Eurotram ja Skoda ForCity.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Alstomilla on uusi teli, jossa on läpimenevät akselit ja telikeskiö.


Alstomilla tosiaan on tämä uusi Ixege-teli käytössä Citadis Dualis tram-trainissa. Uudessa kolmiosaisessa Citadis Compactissa puolestaan on samasta telistä versio, jossa ei ole telikeskiötä, koska moninivelvaunussa sellaista ei tarvitse. Dualiksen ja Compactin harvoista sisäkuvista kuitenkin näyttäisi siltä, että istuimet pitää uuden telin päällä nostaa ylemmäs kuin Moskovan vaunussa kuvien perusteella olisi.

Stadtverkehr -lehden numerossa 1-2/2012 puolestaan lukee, että ainakin Pietariin olisi suunniteltu Citadista samoilla Corege-teleillä kuin Rotterdamin vaunuissa on. Näistäkään ei voine olla nyt kyse, koska Rotterdamin telirakenne vie selvästi enemmän tilaa matkustamosta kuin Moskovan kuvissa.

Mieleeni hiipii epäilys, että ainakin tätä demovaunua varten Alstom on saattanut pikaisesti tehdä normaalista Arpege-telistään leveäraiteisen version. Näin on saatu nopeasti vaunu näytteille. Sellaisella ei kyllä olisi mitään asiaa heikkokuntoiselle radalle. Arpegessä ei ole ensiöjousitusta lainkaan. Vaunu olisi siis lähinnä näytekappale tai sitten suunnattu ainoastaan Pietariin ja Moskovaan suunnitelluille uusille pikaraitioteille.

Ixege-telistä vielä sen verran, että samaisessa Stadverkehr-lehden artikkelissaan tunnettu kalustokirjoittelija Harry Hondius esittää, että jatkossa Alstom tekee todennäköisesti myös täysimittaisista moninivelcitadiksista uudet versiot siihen perustuen. Nämä voisivatkin jo sopia paremmin myös huonoille radoille.




> Alstomin tiedotteen mukaan vaunun pituus on 25 tai 35 metriä.


Olisikohan kuitenkin 25-35 metriä? Moninivelvaunun moduulien pituuttahan voi hiukan säätää, joten viisiosaisen vaunun saisi suunnilleen tuolle välille. Moskovassa nyt kuvattu vaunu näyttää kovasti noin 30-metriseltä. Kaksia ovia olisi vaikeaa saada mahtumaan 25 metrin vaunun telien välisiin osiin.

Moskovassa on todennäköisesti kohtuullisen suuret kaarresäteet. Itäblokin katuleveyksillä ei ole pahemmin tarvetta pihistellä säteissä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mieleeni hiipii epäilys, että ainakin tätä demovaunua varten Alstom on saattanut pikaisesti tehdä normaalista Arpege-telistään leveäraiteisen version. Näin on saatu nopeasti vaunu näytteille. Sellaisella ei kyllä olisi mitään asiaa heikkokuntoiselle radalle. Arpegessä ei ole ensiöjousitusta lainkaan. Vaunu olisi siis lähinnä näytekappale tai sitten suunnattu ainoastaan Pietariin ja Moskovaan suunnitelluille uusille pikaraitioteille.


Tämä näytekappale on minusta aika hyvä arvaus. Yhden esittelyvaunun ei tarvitse kestää edes luvattua 30 vuotta. Vaunun suurin arvo on imagossa. Uusi Citadis on niin kova juttu verrattuna hirviöihin, joita Pietarissakin vielä on ajossa.

Alstomin sivulla olleessa tekstissä joka tapauksessa sanotaan, että vaunun rakenne on sellainen, että rataverkon uusimisessa ei ole kauhea kiire. Tämä siis uuden telin ansiosta. Tästä voi päätellä vaikka niin, että jos Alstom lupaa vaunulle 30 vuoden iän, siinä on jo otettu huomioon, että osa ajasta (eka 10 vuotta?) ajetaan kehnolla radalla, mutta loppuaika jo sitten jollain sellaisella, jota voi kutsua vaikka BOStrab-tasoiseksi.

Hieman jää vain ihmetyttämään se, miksi Alstom ei tarjoa mieluummin muunosta Regio-Citadiksesta tai muuta kuin juuri Moninivel-Citadiksen. Onhan Venäjä täynnä ratikkakaupunkeja, jotka kaikki lienevät yhtä kehnossa kunnossa kuin Moskova ja Pietari. Vertaan vaikka tilannetta Dresdeniin. Bombardier on joutunut päätymään siellä Helsinki-konseptiin, vaikka aloitti moninivelvaunulla. Ja näin siitä huolimatta, että Dresdenissä on kumminkin uusittu jo rataverkko. Mutta dresdeniläiset eivät kiellä 4-akselisten Tatrojensa hyviä puolia, vaan haluavat samat edut matalalattiaisuudesta huolimatta. Siellä siis on vasta päättynyt kolmella 4-akselisella Tatralla ajettujen noin 45-metristen junien liikenne.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

Arvelut vahvistuvat siitä, että Alstomin leveäraiteinen versio Citadiksesta jää näytekappaleeksi. Venäläinen nettilehti kertoo Moskovan raitiovaunuhankinnasta, jossa on saatu osallistumispyynnöt 3-osaisten matalalattiavaunujen hankintaan. Suomen kannalta kiintoisaa on, että Transtech on myös mukana kisassa, jossa uutisen mukaan on vahvoilla Alstom yhdessä Transmashholdingin kanssa. Muut osallistujat ovat Bombardier yhdessä venäläisen UVZ:n kanssa, Siemens, Konchar venäläisen Tushinon kanssa sekä CAF.

Venäjällä asiat etenevät hieman eri tavoin kuin meillä. Raitiovaunuhankintaa vie eteenpäin Moskovan Pormestari, joka on päättänyt investoida 9 miljardia ruplaa raitiovaunuihin. Kauppaa hoitaa Moskovan liikennejohtaja Maxim Liksutova, joka aiemmin omisti Transmashholdingin, joten ei ole ihme, että Alstomin sanotaan olevan kaupassa vahvoilla.

Raitioliikennettä näytetään aiottavan laajentaa. Ensi vaiheessa hankitaan 120 vaunua, joista 24 tulee toimittaa jo 2013. Budjettihinta on 2 miljoonaa euroa vaunua kohden. Optiona on kaupat aina tuhanteen vaunuun. Vaunujen koko on 25-30 metriä, kapasiteettivaatimus 175-255 henkilöä. nopeus 75 km/h ja elinikä 30 vuotta. Määräys vaunun kolmiosaisuudessa karsii moninivelvaunut pois. Mutta vaatimus täydestä matalalattiaisuudesta karsii myös osamatalan ja luotettavan 3-telisen nivelvaunun. Transtechin Helsinki-konsepti on tässä hyvä ratkaisu, mutta myös Koncharin vaunu täyttää vaatimuksen. Siemens voi tarjota puolikasta Budapestin Combino Plussasta. Alstomilla, Bombardierilla ja CAFilla ei ole valmista vaunua, mutta CAF on tarjonnut Helsinki-konseptin mukaista vaunua muuallekin kuin Helsinkiin.

Itse pidän varsin selvänä, että Moskova ei tule ostamaan 120:tä ulkomailla valmisettua vaunua, vaan ulkomaisen yrittäjän osuus on suunnittelussa ja valmistuksen osaamisessa. Työ tullaan tekemään Venäjällä. Venäjän kiskokalustoteollisuus kokenee samanlaisen evoluution kuin Itä-Euroopan maiden kiskokalustoteollisuus. Kansainväliset jätit poimivat parhaat omaan reviiriinsä. Lisäksi jäljelle jäänee yrityksiä, jotka onnistuvat omaksumaan kansainvälisen yhteistyön sekä teknologiassa että komponenttimarkkinoilla. Nyt paikallisten kanssa yhteistyökuvioita rakentaneet yritykset ovat tässä mielessä vahvoilla. Mutta tärkeä kysymys on, mitä näillä ulkomaisilla tulijoilla jää käteen. Jos vaunusta saa 2 M, on vaikea ymmärtää, minkälainen liiketoimintaintressi on yritykellä, joka lännessä kauppaa vaunuja lähes tuplahinnalla. Tässä tilanteessa voi jopa tulla yllätysvoittaja, joka tekee fiksun lisenssikaupan ja toimittaa itse vain aloituserän.

Venäjän markkinat ovat suuret ja siellä on runsaasti vanhentunutta ja teknisesti kehnoa kalustoa. Myös metrojunamarkkinat ovat mittavat. Ei ole tietenkään ihme, että globaalit jätit ovat innolla mukana. Mutta jo yksinkertaisesti valmistuskapasiteetin vuoksi ei ole realistista kuvitella, että venäläinen kalustoteollisuus katoaisi. Sen on vain uudistuttava.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Siemens voi tarjota puolikasta Budapestin Combino Plussasta. Alstomilla, Bombardierilla ja CAFilla ei ole valmista vaunua, mutta CAF on tarjonnut Helsinki-konseptin mukaista vaunua muuallekin kuin Helsinkiin.


Siemensin nykyinen malli on nimeltään Avenio ja sopii ihan suoraan ns. GTxN-mallin (ja Combino Plussan/Supran) evoluutiona. CAF: on paitsi tarjonnut myös tehnyt kaupat Helsinki-konseptin mukaisesta vaunusta Tukholmaan. Bombardier puolestaan on tehnyt kaupat melko vastaavasta vaunusta Melbourneen.

----------


## SlaverioT

Siinä virallinen tiedote:
http://dtis.ru/ru/otkryit-konkurs-na...vyih-tramvaev/

Tarjouspyynnöt lähetettiin seuraaville yrityksille; Siemens, Bombardier, Alstom, Koncar-KEB, Transtech Oy, CAF, Inekon, Ust-Katav (UKVZ), Stadler. Kilpailu oli silti avoin kaikille halukkaille.  Mitkä sitten ovat lopullisesti mukana on avoinna. 

Avataan näitä toimijoita pikkuisen:
Transmashholding suurin ja mahtavin. Nykyisellään Alstom omistaa 25(+1)%. Yhteistyötä esim kaksikerroksisten matkustajavaunujen valmistuksessa. Ei kuitenkaan kokemusta raitiovaunuista.

Bombardier+UVZ
Uralvagonzavod tunnettu esim. T-90 tankkien valmistajana. Mikä on Uralvagonzavodin oman raitiovaunutuotannon tulevaisuus? Tehnyt vaunuja maltilliseen tahtiin Uraltransmash yksikössään. On siis valmiuksia raitiovaunujen valmistukseen hyvin nopeallakin aikataululla.

Konchar+TMZ(Tushino)
Tämä Tushino ei herättänyt kelloja, mutta ilmeisesti rakentanut avaruussukkala Buranin ja toisaalta tekee nykyisin johdinautoja LIAZ merkin eli Likinon kanssa yhteistyössä.

Yleistä koalitioista: Alstomin yhteistyö on ollut voimassa jo pidempää. Bombardier polkaisi omansa käytiin vasta nyt. Siemens taas toimittanut Sapsanit ja Sotsin olympilaisia varten Desiro-junat. Pietarilainen Vagonmash valmisti NeVa metrojunan yhteistyössä Skodan kanssa ja varmasti olisi tässäkin kilpailussa mukana vastaavalla koalitiolla, mutta Transmashholding pelasi pietarilaisen kilpailijansa konkurssin partaalle. Ja mihin leiriin hyppää UKVZ eli Ust-Katav, joka perinteisesti ollut Venäjän raitiovaunumarkkinoiden hallitsija?

Jos ajatellaan vaunujen tavoitehintaa (noin 2milj.euroa)
Citadis Compactin(22metriä) avauskauppa Aubagneen, Ranskaan oli noin 1,8 miljonaa/kappale, joten hinta voi sittenkin olla mahdollisuuden rajoissa. Ja toisaalta Venäjällä ei ole nykyisellä nopealla talouskasvullakaan varaa maksaa vaunuista eurooppalaista hintaa lähitulevaisuudessa jos halutaan edes tehdä korvausinvestoinnit nykyjärjestelmiin. Toinen asia onkin minkälaisia teknisiä ratkaisuja kannattaa vaatia jos hintaa pitää saada alaspäin.

Metromarkkinat taas on nykyisin Metrowagonmashin(Transmashholdingin) hallitsemat ja niille tunkeutuminen saattaa osoittautua vaikeaksi tai mahdottomaksi ulkomaisille yrityksille. Tällä alalla Venäjältä on jopa ollut vientiä viime vuosina esim Puolaan ja Bulgariaan. Jos nyt yhtään venäläisestä teollisuus- ja talouspolitiikasta ottaa selvää; Maassa on vahva tahto oman kiskokalustoteollisuuden kehittämiseen myös vientiä ajatellen. Aivan samalla tavalla kuin Kiinassa, joka tunkeutuu nykyisin uusille markkinoille ja kehittää omaa teollisuuttaan. Siinä mielessä on epätodennäköistä että Alstom, Bombardier ja Siemens voisivat jakaa Venäjän markkinat omiin etupiireihin.

Mitä tulee Moskovan Maxim Liksutovaan; On Venäjän 184.rikkain henkilö. Edelleenkin taitaa omistaa Transgroupin kautta mm. puolet Aeroexpressistä, joka operoi Moskovan lentokenttäjunia. Syntynyt 1976 Neuvosto-Virossa. Omaisuus ainakin 500 miljoonaa dollaria. Rahat tehnyt mm. hiililiikenteellä Virossa 90-luvulta alkaen. Eli varsin mielenkiintoinen virkamies meikäläisestä näkökulmasta.
http://www.forbes.ru/profile/maksim-liksutov

----------


## 339-DF

Moskovan hankinta kuulostaa hyvin pitkälti kuin räätälöidyltä Transtechille. Transtechin Helsinki-vaunu täyttää raideleveyttä lukuunottamatta kaikki Moskovan kriteerit. Edessä olisi vain vaunun muuntaminen venäläiselle raideleveydelle. Ja Transtechin vaunu saa kyllä suurta etua siitä, että sillä pystyy operoimaan venäläisessä kunnossa olevalla rataverkolla. Siihen tuskin muut valmistajat pystyvät.

Jos Moskova tilaisi esimerkiksi 6 vaunun alkuerän Transtechilta sekä valmistaisi loput lisenssillä Venäjällä, niin se vasta olisi jotain! Venäläisellä työn hintatasolla tuo 2 Me / vaunu ei ole mahdoton tavoite ollenkaan. Hienoahan se olisi, kun koko sarja valmistettaisiin Suomessa, mutta kun ottaa huomioon venäläisen isänmaallisuuden ja työn hinnan, niin ei se taida todennäköistä olla.

----------


## hmikko

> Moskovan hankinta kuulostaa hyvin pitkälti kuin räätälöidyltä Transtechille.


Ai. Minusta se kuulosti aika voimakkaasti tuolle mainitulle Maximille ja sen kavereille räätälöidyltä. (Aloin juuri tuntea alemmuutta siitä, että olen Maksimin kanssa jokseenkin saman ikäinen, mutta jostain syystä tililleni ei ole kertynyt 500 miljoonaa pelimerkkiä.)

----------


## 339-DF

> Ai. Minusta se kuulosti aika voimakkaasti tuolle mainitulle Maximille ja sen kavereille räätälöidyltä.


Ei tässä varmaan valita parasta vaan sopivin.

----------


## SlaverioT

Pieni katsausta Pietarin uusiin tulokkaisiin;
Pietariin syyskuussa tullut, yksisuuntainen ja 28 metrinen Ust-Katavin vaunu on nyt saanut kaverin kaksisuuntaisesta versiosta. Kokemuksia erilaisesta kalustosta ilmeisesti haetaan suunnitelluille pikaraitioteille.

Eräs silmiinpistävä yksityiskohta:
Ensimmäisessä yksikössä on Tamwaren ovet, mutta toisesta ne puuttuvat koska huhujen mukaan niitä pidettiin liian kalliina. Miten myydä sitten kokonaisia raitiovaunuja maahan(Alstom,Bombardier) jossa jo meikäläiset ovet aiheuttavat liikaa kustannuksia?

----------

